# Marshmallow fondant



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever worked with marshmallow fondant? I am going to attempt this today. 
My twins will be turning 9 on Sunday, and I usually make a fun type of cake for them...this year, I want to make 2 cakes (one of them likes vanilla and the other is a chocoholic, lol), in the shape of a Wii controller. I decided to try the marshmallow fondant instead of just frosting. It seems relatively easy, but the easy recipes are usually the ones I goof, haha!

So if you have any hints or types, I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TurboMom said:


> Has anyone ever worked with marshmallow fondant? I am going to attempt this today.
> My twins will be turning 9 on Sunday, and I usually make a fun type of cake for them...this year, *I want to make 2 cakes* (one of them likes vanilla and the other is a chocoholic, lol), in the shape of a Wii controller. I decided to try the marshmallow fondant instead of just frosting. It seems relatively easy, but the easy recipes are usually the ones I goof, haha!
> 
> So if you have any hints or types, I would appreciate it very much!


*Great idea!* I think that is the best idea for birthday twins............
Happy Birthday to your twins!
PS-Can you tell I'm a twin too? :whoo:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I cheat.....I buy mine premade.  Only fondant and/or gumpaste, not buttercream, or royal icing, or anything else.

I have made fondant before, but for whatever reason, I can never quite get the consistency that is needed for a truly smooth finish. If you buy it premade, it's actually very easy to work with. It's probably a bit more expensive that way, but if you're buying for a couple of small cakes, you're still talking less than $20 total, even if you get a couple of different pre-mixed colors.

That would be my suggestion!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks, kudo! i have heard though, that the marshmallow fondant tastes better than the original fondant. wish me luck...i know i need it! lol!

awww, sally! that's neat! do you have a brother or sister? twins are AWESOME! hard during the infant stage, but so worth it!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Don't do it while you're petting your pup- actually, put the pup locked away somewhere else!
Yes, I made fondant last year. It was a BLAST!!!!!! Did it with a clump of kids. I found a recipe online, it is very simple. You need a really clean kitchen counter. Melt marshmallows in the microwave. Have a ton of powdered sugar on hand. Put a thick layer of crisco on your hands and the counter. Knead the powdered sugar into the marshmallow. Disgusting sticky unbelievable mess! It was so much fun, and the results were fabulous. We used it to cover egg shaped cakes for Easter. The fondant takes gel colors so wonderfully! I never got good colors trying to color white chocolate ganache... it always started with a yellow color.... limits the palette. Same with real butter cream: the butter is yellow too. The fondant is an amazing white. It takes all colors beautifully. For us, the texture was perfectly smooth and easy to work with when finally done. We mixed balls of different colors and got gorgeous marbled effects. It cuts well with a cookie cutter to make gorgeous applique designs. Best of all, it was so delicious! I highly recommend it- especially with kids- let them get their hands messy while you supervise. Messy isn't really the right word. There is no word to describe a stickiness so profound....


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oh man! you were NOT kidding about the sticky messiness! i think i have it in my hair! LOL! i'm not making it with my boys though...i always surprise them with their birthday cakes. it DID come out really nice and smooth, but oh my gosh...i SO did not roll it out enough to cover the entire cake. too late for the first cake...i'll just cover up the little bit with white frosting. i'm about to shape the second cake and then roll out the rest of the fondant for that piece. i hope the 2nd cake comes out better. 

domenick (dh) and i are having a birthday cake bake off  although...his cake will be made out of ben & jerry's ice cream...he might just win by default because what kid doesn't love ice cream?? lol! i don't think he is sure what design he wants to do, but he mentioned a shark cake...he has a love for sharks and passed it on to our boys. 

ok...enough rambling...on to cake stuff! (I'll post some photos of cakes later)


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

all righty then...here are the results...whatcha think? i'm certainly no ace of cakes, lol!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

FABULOUS! What a creative mom you are! They are going to LOVE them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are great and I'm sure your boys will love them! You did such a good job.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are the coolest things ever!!!
My 9 yr old said "Mooooom, I want those cakes for _my_ birthday!"


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! thanks guys 

yup...andrew and nicholas helped me decorate them some as well. i was hoping to be done by the time they arrived home from school, but no such luck.

The design is really easy! I baked the cake (box mix) in a tin foil lasagna pan and then cut it in half, lengthwise. I frosted the top of one and plopped the other half on top of that. I _tried_ to shape it as nicely as possible, but it's not perfect, LOL. The fondant was the hardest part! But, like Kudo mentioned, you can buy premade instead of making your own. I just wanted to try my hand at the marshmallow one. And how the heck do these cake decorators tuck it or cut it to make it look so neat, I have no idea. Sooo...from the top, they look pretty good...just don't look on the sides, LOL!

Domenick (dh) is apparently making a SKATEBOARD cake out of ice cream. I can't wait to see this. He used to manage a Ben & Jerry's store in Manhattan, and the owner is an old friend, so he went there tonight after work to do this cake. The boys are having some friends sleepover tomorrow night, and we'll make a little box for them to cast their votes for their favourite cake  Should be fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:*Happy Birthday Andrew and Nicholas* :clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please post a photo of the skateboard cake too!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wonderful! Check out this website for really bad and really good cakes. The commentary is hilarious, too.

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Scooter's Family said:


> Please post a photo of the skateboard cake too!


update: it is now a SHARK cake :suspicious: but yes, i will definitely post that photo as well!

p.s.-hope you guys are not sick of my photos yet! :biggrin1:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ivyagogo said:


> Wonderful! Check out this website for really bad and really good cakes. The commentary is hilarious, too.
> 
> http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/


omgosh...that is HYSTERICAL! seriously, the commentary is superb :biggrin1: thanks much for this!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Those cakes turned out awesome! Thanks for sharing photos! And yes, we definitely need to see the shark ice-cream cake. Although technically if you and dh are having a bake-off, I think your Wii cakes would stand up a bit longer than the Ben & Jerry's.....so you win! :first:

As for the fondant, kudos to you! That's awesome! Yes, the marshmallow fondant does taste a lot better. But they have flavored fondants available now, and I'm lazy.....

If you try a fondant cake again, be sure you have plenty of extra. At least an inch all the way around. Lay the fondant over the cake, get it nice and smooth, then use a pizza cutter to trim away the excess fondant. You can hold it at an angle and actuall slide the cutter a tiny way under the cake (very tiny way - you don't actually want to cut the cake as it will create crumbs). You sort of use the cake itself to guide the pizza cutter (just press the cutter very lightly against the cake). I hope that makes sense..... Anyway, it makes a nice, smooth, even cut around the edge.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ok...warning...graphic nature...LOL...

domenick's shark cake....


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ That cake is very cool in a gruesome sorta way! LOL!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahahaha!! Good one! The boys are gonna love it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My 12 year old son said, "Cool shark, kinda gross." From a 12 year old boy I'd say that's some high praise!
You guys did great!!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha...it is kinda gross...but once you get past that, the ice cream was yummy 

i do believe he won the 'cake off'....boys *sigh*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Irina, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Irina, I am just catching up with this thread. You made awesome cakes. I loved the idea. The shark cake must have been a hit too with the boys. Happy Birthday to your boys!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just now read this thread, too. You and your DH are so creative. I would have voted for your Wii controls, though......lol


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

HAHA...thanks, guys!


----------

